# Dead rabit rda



## MoneymanVape (12/8/17)

any information on when it lands in south Africa?


----------



## Petrus (12/8/17)

MoneymanVape said:


> any information on when it lands in south Africa?


It has landed @Throat Punch, but only for a couple of hours

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Throat Punch (12/8/17)

Petrus said:


> It has landed @Throat Punch, but only for a couple of hours



Got more arriving next week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (12/8/17)

Moved this thread to the "Who has stock" forum because Vendors are not allowed to respond in the General forum.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (12/8/17)

Throat Punch said:


> Got more arriving next week.


cpuld you be so lind as to notify me when you get stock please. email rinaldojonker@yahoo.com
shot


----------



## Throat Punch (13/8/17)

MoneymanVape said:


> cpuld you be so lind as to notify me when you get stock please. email rinaldojonker@yahoo.com
> shot



Kindly drop us a mail on clouds@throatpunch.co.za should you wish to preorder one, as stock is limited. The new shipment should arrive mid next week.


----------

